# Palm Springs?



## jonehall (Oct 22, 2009)

I live in Santa Monica and regularly do 50 - 60 mile rides in Malibu and Palos Verdes - which I love.

I've got the chance to go to Palm Springs on business this coming Friday and thinking I might take my bike and ride on Saturday afternoon and Sunday. What's the riding like in Palm Springs? 

I've looked on mapmyride and there seems to be a 55 mile loop called 'The Tour of Palm Springs' which sounds fantastic - but I'm curious what the scenery, roads are like and the traffic etc. I'll be riding alone probably, unless I hook up with a group.

Thanks all.


----------



## bchy (Dec 29, 2006)

*Palm Springs Group Rides*

Desert Bicycle Club has group rides on the weekends. Goto www.cycleclub.com for more details...

Both A and B rides are very fast, however, both groups break up into several groups so you should be able to keep up with somebody.


----------



## jonehall (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks - that's great. I have to work Saturday morning, so might hit up the 55 mile 'tour de palm springs' route on Saturday afternoon and then join the Desert Bicycle Club's Sunday recovery ride out of La Quinta.
Thanks.


----------

